# 20ga or 25ga metal studs



## gnxtc2

Getting ready to stud out my new shop's walls. Going to use metal studs. The walls are 12' high. Planning to install either plywood or OSB on the bottom 4'. The other 8' will probably be metal panel liner. 

To attach the panel liner, I have to run 2 strips of 4" wide flat stock to support the center of the panel liner. The top and bottom will have J channel.

I'm not planning on hanging anything on the walls. I don't like the look of things hanging on a wall. 

I am gearing towards the 25ga studs because of the extra horizontal support I'm adding. Going to 20ga metal framing is almost double the cost of 25ga. 

Opinions?

Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## GettingBy

gnxtc2 said:


> Going to 20ga metal framing is almost double the cost of 25ga.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Billy T.
> [email protected]


http://www.awci.org/cd/pdfs/9710_b.pdf
seems like you might get almost twice the strength with 20 vs. 25 but do you get *more than* twice the *benefit* with 20 ga.? Do you need that much strength, overall? Is this a load-bearing wall?


----------



## gnxtc2

GettingBy said:


> http://www.awci.org/cd/pdfs/9710_b.pdf
> seems like you might get almost twice the strength with 20 vs. 25 but do you get *more than* twice the *benefit* with 20 ga.? Do you need that much strength, overall? Is this a load-bearing wall?


No load bearing wall. Just need walls for insulating purposes and to attach wall covering. 

Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## TBFGhost

I would go with 25 gauge and use stiffiners at mid span... The OSB at the bottom will really tighten things up, be aware that if you want the screws that hold the OSB to counter sink, you will have to use a counter sink first. Not enough meat on a 25 awg stud to pull a screw through OSB.

Where abouts in NNJ are you?


----------



## Premier_929

I would only use 25 ga studs for residential app. In my opinion, any commercial application, including shops, stores, rest. use 20ga.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bossman7121

Can you get 22ga readily? We have that option here, and the cost is roughly 22% more as opposed to double. HUGE difference from 25ga Home Depot type 25's. We never go below the 22's anyway. 20't at double the cost seems steep too. Shop it a bit.


----------



## Bweikel

25 is fine if your just insulating and hanging they use 25 in cheap track homes and even in cheap hotels.


----------



## ricksault

*ricksault*

25G fine for furring out and hanging 1/2" drywall when left at 8'.. Most steel stud applications here on West Coast are for commercial projects where we run studs past ceiling tiles, thus at minimum 10'. hanging 10' of 5/8'' drywall on 25G studs could get sketchy. Another use for 25G would be for creating decorative soffits with 1/2" rock, just space them at 16" OC and use ceiling board


----------



## Anti-wingnut

Premier_929 said:


> I would only use 25 ga studs for residential app. In my opinion, any commercial application, including shops, stores, rest. use 20ga.:thumbsup:


Not true in the Puget Willamette seismic zone or the western US




ricksault said:


> Most steel stud applications here on West Coast are for commercial projects where we run studs past ceiling tiles, thus at minimum 10'. hanging 10' of 5/8'' drywall on 25G studs could get sketchy


Actually no problem


----------



## TBFGhost

Yeah, I agree with Anti. I have put up 10 foot walls and hung 5/8 rock on 25 awg studs no problem. IIFC I think I have done all the way up to 14' with mid span stifferners.


----------



## Anti-wingnut

gnxtc2 said:


> The other 8' will probably be metal panel liner.


What is panel liner


----------



## gnxtc2

Anti-wingnut said:


> What is panel liner


The white corrugated stuff on the ceiling and wall.



















Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## SHI

I would go with 20G studs.25G are to light for me


----------

